# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Nanoteknologjia

## projekti21_dk

Para dy tri netësh në një kanal televiziv danez pashë një emision që m'u duk shumë interesant, ndoshta edhe frikësues pak. Unë emisionin e zura me vonesë, pastaj kur kësaj i shtohet se diku-diku edhe nuk e kuptoja mirë dihet sa i mangët do të dal nëse insistoj për të shpjeguar dicka nga ky lëm.

Meqë mua m'u duk interesant kjo, unë mendova të kërkoj ndihmë nga Darius, të cilin e çmoj shumë dhe me shumë ëndej i lexoj postimet e tij dhe ky të na shpjegojë qoftë edhe në pika të shkutra dicka për nanoteknologjinë.

P.S.Nëse e merr dikush ( nga moderatorët, në këtë rast Darius )përsipër këtë temë, lirisht le ta ndryshojë titullin e temës, le të mbetet vetëm Nanoteknologjia, të fshihet kjo që postova këtu duke filluar me temën këtu, natyrisht edhe mua si hapës i kësaj teme.

respekt,

----------


## Darius

Ka nje teme te hapur me pare per kete subjekt. Mund ta ndjekesh ketu:

*Nanoteknologjia dhe mrekullite e saj*

----------

